# HP Recovery Partition (Move to new drive)



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

Inside my laptop i have a 250gb WD drive atm and i am looking to see how easy it would be to exchange that one out for a larger 320gb Seagate drive the movment of the physical drive is no problem for me however the problems lie in the recovery partition on the 250gb drive i was wondering how easy it would be to copy this partition to the new 320gb drive and allow it to still keep its boot capabilitys ... the 320gb will stay in in 2 partitions ( C: everything OS data etc ... and D: Recovery) so that shouldnt pose any problems for the primary partiton areas etc ...

any and all help is greatly apreciated thanks ray:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I have not tried this but I believe you can copy that partition. I suggest you create a recovery disc first (just in case) and back up all your files. Then try cloning with Acronis or something like this: http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-11379_7-6445033-1.html


----------



## Tonk (Jul 25, 2007)

That all seems simple enough however that only talks about copying the drive completly and i dont need to do that i just want to copy the recovery partiton which i believe has to be located on track 0 of the hard drive for it to boot properly and i dont know if that method will work correctly does anyone know from previouse experiance on what to do ??


----------



## ghost0001 (Apr 12, 2009)

have you tried norton ghost? you can clone a whole HDD with that utility.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Tonk said:


> That all seems simple enough however that only talks about copying the drive completly and i dont need to do that i just want to copy the recovery partiton which i believe has to be located on track 0 of the hard drive for it to boot properly and i dont know if that method will work correctly does anyone know from previouse experiance on what to do ??


Yeah I think I understand what you mean. I suggest you try it with Ghost or Acronis or the one on the link. You will have nothing to lose as you are moving the image into a new drive. Just make sure you have a backup should a mishap happen to your old drive.


----------



## grumpyoldhombre (Jan 4, 2010)

Tonk said:


> Inside my laptop i have a 250gb WD drive atm and i am looking to see how easy it would be to exchange that one out for a larger 320gb Seagate drive the movment of the physical drive is no problem for me however the problems lie in the recovery partition on the 250gb drive i was wondering how easy it would be to copy this partition to the new 320gb drive and allow it to still keep its boot capabilitys ... the 320gb will stay in in 2 partitions ( C: everything OS data etc ... and D: Recovery) so that shouldnt pose any problems for the primary partiton areas etc ...
> 
> any and all help is greatly apreciated thanks ray:


Hi there, if you use Acronis you will see there are actually 3 (three) partitions on the recovery drive. You need all three or the thing wont boot, then you will be in the mire, or Stanley Pool!!!


----------

